# [PNG] Papua New Guinea roads & highways



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*PAPUA NEW GUINEA*


















Transportation is a major problem in Papua New Guinea because of the difficult terrain. Major population centers are linked chiefly by air and sea, although road construction has increased to supplement these expensive means of transport. Of some 19,600 km of roads in 2002, only 686 km were paved. The capital Port Moresby is not linked by road to any of the other major towns.

The longest road in the country is the Highlands Highway which links Lae and Madang to the Highlands region. The Boluminski Highway links Kavieng and Namatanai in New Ireland Province. A highway linking Wewak in East Sepik Province and Vanimo in West Sepik Province was completed in September 2007. The Kiunga-Tabubil Highway is a privately maintained road that links highland communities in the Western Province.

*Highlands Highway*, Length: 700 km
Known as the Okuk Highway is the main land highway in Papua New Guinea. It connects several major cities and is vital for the movement of people and goods between the populous Highlands region and the coast.
For most of its length the Highlands Highway is no more than a single carriageway two-lane road which is often hindered by potholes and land slips. It is also notorious, particularly in the Highlands region, for being the place of numerous armed hold-ups and robberies committed by local bandits called rascals.
The highway begins in Lae and travels through the Markham Valley. A branch continues through the Ramu Valley in Madang Province and ends at the coast at the provincial capital of Madang. From the Markham Valley the Highlands Highway runs up and over the approximately 1500 metre high Kassam Pass and into the Eastern Highlands Province. It passes over the wall of Yonki Dam and then travels through the towns of Kainantu and Henganofi to the provincial capital, Goroka. From here it travels up and then over the 2,478 m high Daulo Pass and crosses into Simbu Province and through to its capital of Kundiawa. After Kundiawa the highway reaches the Wahgi valley, which marks the start of the Western Highlands Province. It continues through to the provincial capital of Mount Hagen and then at a village called Togoba, it splits. A southern branch continues on to the Southern Highlands province and its capital of Mendi before going on to Tari. The other branch goes to Enga province and its capital of Wabag before ending at the mining town of Porgera.
In 2006 the eastern section of the highway (Lae-Goroka) was resurfaced by the Australian government AusAid Program. Several Japanese and Taiwanese projects have contributed to rebuilding or replacement of important bridges


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow,so green - i wish we had such roads in Europe :cheers:


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Boluminski Highway*, Lenght: 193 km
The Boluminski Highway is the main land transportation route on the island of New Ireland in Papua New Guinea. It runs from the provincial capital of Kavieng for 193 km down the east coast of the island to Namatanai. From Kavieng it is a sealed road for around 120 km until Bol village, and from there it has a crushed white coral road surface.
Originally named Kaiser-Wilhelm-Chaussee during the German protectorate, it was renamed in 1921 into East Coast Road. After Papua New Guinea gained independence (1975) the Highway was renamed again, this time after Franz Boluminski who was the German District Officer from 1910 until the First World War. He built a large section of the highway by forcing individual villages along the coast to construct and maintain a section. If a section of the road fell into disrepair the village responsible would be punished by having to carry his sulky with him in it over the substandard section, and then his horse was reharnessed and he continued.
The quality of the highway was not rivalled on the mainland until the 1950s









*Kiunga-Tabubil Highway*, Lenght: 137 km
The Kiunga-Tabubil Highway is an all weather gravel road that runs from the river port town of Kiunga through Ningerum and Tabubil to the Ok Tedi Mine site, in the remote North Fly District of the Western Province of Papua New Guinea. The road is around 137 kilometres long, but this changes as sections are rehashed.
The "highway" was built in the early 1980s. It is maintained by Ok Tedi Mining Limited, who are the greatest beneficiaries of the road. The highway, for the most part, runs parallel with the Ok Tedi River, which, due to the fact it is a high volume waterway resting on a sand bank, is an incredibly fast moving and volatile river. Parts of the highway are often consumed by the river and need to be rebuilt. The cost of maintaining this road is K1.5 million a year, in a region where people have an average annual income of about K50 a year.









Kiunga


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice pics! They should build a road between Lae and Kerema.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Port Moresby*, Population: 308,000
Port Moresby is the capital and largest city of Papua New Guinea. It is located on the shores of the Gulf of Papua, on the southeastern coast of the island of New Guinea. 
According to a survey of world cities by the Intelligence Unit of The Economist, Port Moresby is one of the world's least livable cities (ranked 137 of 140 cities rated).


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Lae*, Population: 110,000
Lae, the capital of Morobe Province, is the second-largest city in Papua New Guinea. It is located at the start of the Highlands Highway which is the main land transport corridor from the Highlands region to the coast. Lae is the largest cargo port of the country


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Papua New Guinea - Indonesia border*
To go from Papua New Guinea to Indonesia by land, there’s only one option: the border between Vanimo and Jayapura.
The border has two lanes of paved road, but no car is allowed to go through it. You must get a ride from Vanimo to the border, go through immigration, then catch another ride to Jayapura.
Before you reach the border, you have to go through a checkpoint. There’s a No Man’s Land between both countries about 10 metres wide. On either side are totems carved in the Papuan style welcoming you to their respective countries. There’s a gate for people and a sliding one for cars, about waist high, that is never opened. A lighthouse with an Indonesia flag towers to the right.



























Vanimo


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Boroko, Port Moresby









Bava Street junction and Boroko Drive, East Boroko, Port Moresby









Bava Street, East Boroko, Port Moresby









Rounderbout at Gordons, Along the Poreporena Freeway, Port Moresby









Poreporena Freeway towards Port Moresby Down Town


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Satyricon84 said:


>


We also have a "Worst roads in the world" topic :nuts:


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh yes, but at least that road is paved... in many provinces roads are unpaved, with frequent rain they become a hell of mud
This one is in Western province, usually they drive here logging trucks


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Magy Highway*
This highway runst east from Port Moresby, circling round Bootless Bay to the small marina (Tahira Boating Centre) from which the ferry crosses to Loloata Island, the main attraction on this route. It continues in varying states of disrepair past many fine beaches, the pick of them being Hula Beach, about 100 km from the capital.

Morea Tobo Road, heading towards 6 MILE Market area and Magi Highway Junction, Port Moresby









Outiside Port Moresby


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Hiritano Highway*
The impressively pot-holed Hiritano Highway once connected Port Moresby with Kerema, far to the west in Gulf province. Locals now abandon the road at Malalaua for dinghies which ferry them for the last 70 km. To drive the whole highway is possible only in dry season, recommended to drive with an extra 4WD with a winch to pull free your first vehicle from the waist-high mud.
Approaching Bereina Village area along the Hiritano Highway near River









Driving along gravel section of the Hiritano Highway in Bereina area









View along a Lush Green Tropical area along the Hiritano Highway









Passing a Bridge up along the Hiritano Highway









View along a Straight Stretch of the Hiritano Highway









View along the Hiritano Highway towards cloud covered Hillsin Inawabui area









View up along the Hiratano Highway on gravel section, above Inawabui area









View along the Hiritano Highway up past Inawabui area









Betel Nut & Coconut Trees along the Hiritano Highway









Driving along a long straight stretch of the Hiritano Highway


















Entrance off of Hiritano Highway to Anna Pinu's Fuel Station and trade store area, passing local village market at entrance at Agevariu









Looking from Anna Pinu's trade store fuel station area at Agevariu towards the Hiritano Highway heading towards Port Moresby


















Crossing bridge over river near Agevariu, along the Hiritano Highway









Looking towards Avabadina village, along the Hiritano Highway


















Avabadina billage roadside produce stalls lined up along one side of the Hiritano Highway near turn off to Pinu Village









Very reddist type soil along the Hiritano Highway between Avabadina and Kanosia Villages (small White Ant nest can be seen on the top)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Passing through a long stretch of Rubber Trees at DOA Plantation at Kanosia, along the Hiritano Highway




































Police Station Check Point area at Kanosia in DOA Rubber Tree Plantation area, along the Hiritano Highway









Driving pass young Rubber Trees in DOA Estate Plantation, along the Hiritano Highway


















Driving through hilly area in DOA Estate area along the Hiritano Highway




































Village Scene along the Hiritano Highway heading near Debois









View down along the Hiritano Highway in Valley with thick Banana Palm crop on right


















Single lane Bridge over the Vanapa River near Kanobaba village along the Hiritano Highway









View along the Hiritano Highway









Scenic view along bend in the Hiritano Highway not far from turn off to Sabuso









View looking back along the Hiritano Highway to mountains 









Hiritano Highway to Madoguba Village along Laloki River


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Great photos

These roads need some maintenance.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

xrtn2 said:


> These roads need some maintenance.


Right, but I doubt this is a priority for papuan government. At the moment air transport is the most important of transport in Papua New Guinea with 578 airstrips (most unpaved).


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Hubert Murray Highway*
The Hubert Murray Highway is a highway inland to east of Port Moresby. It starts from Healy Parade in Koki district and it ends before the Laloki river bridge. After the bridge the road takes the name of Hiritano Highway.

Part 1/4

Metal Turtle Sculpture on center of rounderbout in Koki along Healy Parade. Here starts the Hubert Murray Highway









Driving along Hubert Murray Highway towards Koki Rounderbout area









Driving along Hubert Murray Highway in Koki area









The Salvation Army Head Quarters, South Central Division, along Hubert Murray Highway in Badili area









Badili Big Rooster on left and looking up Moyon Street from along Hubert Murray Highway in BadiliI area, with views up onto Ela Makana Hill behind









Approaching Hubert Murray Highway from along Scratchley Road in Badili area









Heading up 2 Mile Hill along Hubert Murray Highway, 2 Mile Hill Settlement area on right in Gully, Port Moresby









Various Local 2 Mile Settlement Stores along Hubert Murray Highway on 2 Mile Hill









At top of 2 Mile Hill along Hubert Murray Highway,road on otherside of post is Korobosea Drive, also looking at Pacific View Appartments on top of 2 Mile Hill









Nearing top of 3 Mile Hill area along Hubert Murray Highway with Pacific View Appartments ahead









Hubert Murray Highway near top of 3 Mile Hill in Taurama area









Looking up to 2 Mile Hill area from turn around access area along Hubert Murray Highway









View of Petromin Building along Hubert Murray Highway in Taurama area


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Part 2/4

Front view of new Petromin Building along Hubert Murray Highway in Taurama are









Wards Road Rounderbout Intersection from along Hubert Murray Highway









Heading along Hubert Murray Highway towards Wards Road Rounderbout and Taurama area, from Boroko area









Various stores and Mobil fuel station along Hubert Murray Highway in Boroko area









Overhead walkway bridge across Hubert Murray Highway at 4 Mile area









Two colourful Birds of Paradise, metal art sculptures on rounderbout in Boroko along Hubert Murray Highway


















View along Hubert Murray Highway in Boroko, looking towards 5 Mile area









Driving through Boroko along Hubert Murray Highway


















Between 5 Mile Rounderbout and looking towards Boroko area, along Hubert Murray Highway









5 Mile Rounderbout and Fountain on Boroko Drive and Hubert Murray Highway









Looking down Hubert Murray Highway to 5 Mile Rounderbout and Boroko Drive, further back is Boroko area


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Part 3/4

Upgrading Hubert Murray Highway in 5 Mile area









View looking down from 6 Mile Hill along Hubert Murray Highway towards 5 Mile area









Upgrading the Hubert Murray Highway road along Gordons Ridge area









View looking along upgraded work along Hubert Murray Highway in Gordons Ridge Settlement area









Passing through Gordons Ridge Settlement area along Hubert Murray Highway during road work upgrade


















view near Kanage Street in Gordons Ridge from along Hubert Murray Highway aproaching Erima area









Approaching Geauta Drive at Erima T Junction from along Hubert Murray Highway









View along Hubert Murray Highway acrossto Erima childrens park area









Approaching Rounderbout at Erima Junction from along Hubert Murray Highway









NCD sign on Rounderbout in Erima along Hubert Murray Highway and Kookaburra Street in Erima area









Approaching old Fuel Station at Erima, along Hubert Murray Highway









Driving through Erima area along Hubert Murray Highway


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Part 4/4

Plane about to land at Jackson Airport, seen from Hubert Murray Highway near Erima









Fire at end of Jacksons Airport along Hubert Murray Highway









Corner Block near 8 Mile area, along Hubert Murray Highway









Passing through 8 Mile area along Hubert Murray Highway









Approaching 8 Mile Housing area from 9 Mile, along Hubert Murray Highway









Local village roadside stalls viewed along Hubert Murray Highway between 8 Mile and 9 Mile areas









Sogeri Road Junction turn off from along Hubert Murray Highway at 9 Mile









Heading towards 9 Mile Market area at turn off to Sogeri, along Hubert Murray Highway









Locals bagging and selling sand & gravel along Hubert Murray Highway near Rouna Quarries at 9 Mile









Turning off of Hubert Murray Highway towards the Bomana Police College









Stones in heaps for sale along Hubert Murray Highway near 10 Mile area









Approaching turn off to Monier and Shorncliffe Quarry's area from along Hubert Murray Highway in 11 MILE area









Large Rain Trees overhanging Hubert Murray Highway near Laloki River single lane road bridge. Here starts the Hiritano Highway


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Papua New Guinea - Indonesia border*


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Sogeri Road (Snake Road)*
Road built by Australians from Port Moresby (right before the 9 Mile market) to the start of the Kokoda Trail, to allow supplies and vehicles access as far as possible. Built along the curving foothills and moutainside, the road weaves back and around itself, thus nicknamed 'Snake Road'.

Part 1/4

Roadside stalls along newly laid road works at 9 MILE area









Sogeri Road being upgraded between 9 Mile and Bomana area









Along the road heading towards Sogeri Area,not far from 9 Mile Cemetery









View along new road just pass 9 Mile Cemetery area


















New upgraded roadwork completed near 9 MILE Cemetery









Container yard along Road to Sogeri between Bomano and 9 Mile Cemetery









Passing a new construction site area along Road to 9 Mile near Cemetery









View near Bomana along road heading back to 9 Mile area









Driving along SogeriRoad pass Bomana Sacred Heart Teachers College, looking towards the Bluff area ahead









View along Sogeri Road near turn off to WWII Cemetery at Bomano









RainTrees along road to Sogeri, near Pacific Adventis University and new Wild Life & Recreation Park









Entrance Driveway into new Wild Life & Adventure Park area, along road to Sogeri









:nuts:


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Part 2/4

National Orchid Garden along road to Sogeri


















Between Tanubada village area and new Wild Life Recreation Park along road to Sogeri









View along road to Sogeri after Tanubada area, with Laloki River on left side in valley









View down through valley along road to Sogeri after Tanubada area









Along the Laloki River after the Bluff Inn Hotel along the road to Sogeri









Valve blowout on Pipeline, Along Sogeri Road next to Laloki River









Approaching onelane bridge along road to Sogeri









Local people cool off and wash on edge of Laloki River near a onelane bridge along road to Sogeri









Passing through small village area after crossing over a onelane bridge


















Passing on left behind fence, Villa Rouna unit appartments along road to Sogeri


















Roadside stalls along road to Sogeri near Power Ltd Hydro Station


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Part 3/4

Vertical cliffs above road to Sogeri below Rouna Falls


















Heading to Sogeri Towards vertical cliffs along roadside a few miles below Rouna Falls









Heading up the hill along road to Sogeri below Rouna Falls, WWII Marsden Steel Matting used for safety guard rail along edge of road









Round Water Dam above PNG Hydro Power Station









Laloki River towards 9 Mile area along road to Sogeri


















Heading towards Sogeri road below Rouna Falls area









Heading up towards Rouna Falls









Heading up narrow Steep road to Rouna Falls along road to SOGERI, Rouna Falls viewing area is on point ahead with power pylon on top









Heading up steep road to Lookout area of Rouna Falls along road to Sogeri, with Laloki River in steep sided valley on left









Narrow 2 lanes road heading up to Rouna Falls lookout are on ridge point ahead









View towards 9 Mile area from Rouna Falls lookout area









A group of large boulders fallen on road near Rouna Falls lookout area along road to Sogeri


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Part 4/4

Rouna Falls descending from the Sogeri plateau


















Driving along Sogeri Road just below Rouna Falls lookout area



























Approaching onelane bridge along road to Sogeri









Driving over a oneane wooden plank bridge on the Sogeri Plateau









Large shady Rain Trees along Sogeri Road









Varitata National Park entrance road, from along road to Sogeri









On top of Sogeri Plateau









Kokoda Trail Lodge Motel on Sogeri Plateau along road to Sogeri









Low onelane Laloki River crossing, along Sogeri Road, near Kokoda Trail Lodge Motel


















Approaching another oneway bridge over creek running into the Laloki River on bend near Sogeri









Sogeri Police Station area on right along main road in Sogeri


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Gusap Area*
Gusap Airport is a general aviation airport in Morobe Province, Papua New Guinea located at the base of the Finisterre Range. It has no scheduled commercial airline service. It was built by US Army during World War II. Next to the airport runs the Ramu Highway, main road linking the provinces of Madang and Sandaun. It starts in Madang and it ends in Bak. From the Ramu Highway start several secondary roads to the mines of Gusap Area.

Part 1/6

Ramu cattle sign along Ramu Highway near Gusap Airstrip in Ramu Valley









New roadworks from Gusap Airstrip to Ramu River in Ramu Valley along side sugar cane fields



























Curtain Bros constructing a temporary bridge across the Ramu River, next to Highlands Kianatu Gold Ltd 1st camp area



























Ramu Bridge construction area


















Temporary bridge completed


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Part 2/6

Sending over dump trucks at temporary Ramu River bridge crossing









1st Camp at Gusap next to Ramu River, for Highlands Kianatu Gold Ltd









Road Construction across Ramu River into valley near Gusap area



























HK Ltd Kumian Camp aprox 9km from Ramu River in Gusap Area, looking back into Ramu Valley


















Road construction


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Part 3/6

Ramu Bridge beams at CB Mechanices workshop and welding area near Highlands Kainantu Gold Ltd


















Tailings Dam Site Clearing, before Front Wall Constructed near road, about 11km from Gusap Airstrip in Ramu Valley


















Lower Baupa Creek Bridge under construction, at aprox 12 kms from Gusap Airstrip in Ramu Valley









CB extracting sand from hill along roadworks in valley of HK Ltd Gold Project









Highlands Kainantu Ltd Mine Road through valley at 13 km point from Ramu River in Gusap area


















Roadway buildup at 13.5 Km from Ramu River 









HK Ltd Roadwork in valley about 13.6 km from Ramu River at Gusap area


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Part 4/6

Run down aproach to Kasese Bridge on north side at 14km from Ramu River area at Gusap









Temorary bridge at Kasese frome south side, looking across to northern aproach, with new bridge built right over the top













































Kasese Bridge abutment



























Viewed from north side of Kasese Bridge abutment across to southern side









From southern side of Kasese Bridge construction, pouring north side abutment foundation


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Part 5/6

Kasese Bridge during construction, with temporary lower bridge underneath while being built









Upper and lower Kasese Bridges from north to looking across to south side


















Looking from south side of Kasese Bridge under Construction in valley along Baupa Creek


















Construction on Kasese Bridge from Northern side


















CB cutting road through virgin jungle aprox 15 km from Ramu River at Gusap


















Road construction at 16 kms, between Kasese Bridge and Kokomo Camp


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Part 6/6

Anomaly hill road cutting near Upper Baupa Creek in HK Ltd Valley, aprox 20 km from Gusap Airstrip area









Lower Portal side of Upper Baupa Creek Bridge









Land slip at Upper Baupa Bridge









Upper Baupa Bridge









Removing ground from hill slip at upper Baupa Bridge near Kokomo Camp and Lower Portal area's


















Clearing completed









Upper Baupa Creek Bridge crossing that leads to Lower Portal area about 2km pass creek, on otherside, Kokomo Camp was through gateway in lower left corner, aprox 22 km from Gusap Airstrip, in Ramu Valley on area below anomaly hill









Kokomo Camp on right









Position of entrance of Lower Portal of Highlands Kainantu Gold Ltd Project









Lower Portal to Highlands Kianantu Gold Ltd Mine Project








by Peter Tate


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Highlands Highway*, Lae-Medang during rainy season


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Taurama Road*, Port Moresby
Driving along Taurama Road towards Gavamani Road roundabout near Malaoro Market area









InterOil fuel station and Big Rooster Outlet along Taurama Road on corner of Gavamani Road roundabout, in Korobosea


















Taurama Road and corner of Gavamani Road near Malaoro Market area









Approaching Gavamani Road roundarbout from along Taurama Road









Port Moresby general hospital along Taurama Road in Korobosea area









Passing Susu Mamas Inc Clinic along Taurama Road near Port Moresby general hospital


----------



## makaveli6 (Aug 25, 2009)

The nature there seems fantastic! Would love to visit Papua New Guinea one day.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

makaveli6 said:


> The nature there seems fantastic! Would love to visit Papua New Guinea one day.


If you like adventure, PNG is certainly a place for you. Around 3/4 of the territory is covered by tropical forest and despite it's close to the equator, the highest peaks are interested by snowfalls (highest peak is 4,509 m). Only 18% of population lives in urban areas and there are over 1,000 of groups and tribes with over 820 spoken languages (first country in the world). in PNG there are a lot of national parks, a real wealth for visitors coming for to see the nature. Most important are:

Port Moresby 
__Varirata National Park_
Located in the Central region, Varirata is a haven for native flora and fauna. The park is just 42km from Port Moresby and protects the western end of the Sogeri Plateau, across to the Astrolabe mountains. There is a network of trails, grassy picnic areas and shelters with barbecues, and lookouts giving fine views across to Port Moresby and out to sea. You can camp in the park or stay in the small park lodge.
__Moitaka Wildlife Sanctuary_
Crocodile feeding takes place on Friday afternoons from 2–4pm when the sanctuary opens to the public. There are some huge crocs and it’s an act worth seeing. Other animals and birds include a precocious raggiana bird of paradise. Located a few kilometres out of town on the Sir Hubert Murray Highway

Morobe
__McAdam National Park_
This park stretches between Wau and Bulolo, protecting wildlife such as echidnas, cuscuses, cassowaries and birds of paradise. It also preserves the last virgin stands of Klinkii and hoop pine.
__Labu Tali Conservation Area _(Salamaua District)
Eco tours visit the giant leatherback turtles that come to lay eggs between late November and early February. Boats leave from Voco Point in Lae.
__Kamiali Wildlife Management Area_ (Salamaua District)
Local villages run eco tours to see the nesting turtles in this conservation area. Boats leave from Voco Point.

Western Highlands
__Baiyer River Sanctuary_
North of Mount Hagen, the park is known for its colourful birds of paradise, and has some pleasant shorter bushwalks.

Eastern Highlands
__Mt Gahavisuka Park_
Set high on a mountainside 11km from the provincial capital of Goroka, this park has beautiful scenery, great views, picnic shelters and clearly marked walking tracks. There is a botanical sanctuary with rhododendrons and native plants from all over the country, two orchid houses and an information centre.

Southern Highlands
__Lake Kutubu National Park _
This tranquil lake provides a refuge for birdlife, butterflies, reptiles and turtles. Birds of paradise are plentiful around this beautiful area and you can swim, visit villages or just enjoy the scenery.
__Wasi Falls Wildlife Management Area _
A pristine stretch of rainforest rich in birds and wildlife. There are several waterfalls including the dramatic Wasi Falls (the country’s largest), which plunge 100m into a basin, as well as ancient burial caves. Tubo Lodge can organise birdwatching and wildlife tours.

West New Britain
__Pokili Wildlife Management Area_
This thermally active area is unique for its hot springs, geysers and boiling mud pools. Scrub fowls also use the warm earth to hatch their eggs.

A picture of the suggestive Wasi Falls









Mount Giluwe, the second highest peak in PNG with 4,367m









:cheers:


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Wrong roadsign along the Highlands Highway branch to Madang


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Poreporena Freeway*, Port Moresby
This is the major freeway that links Waigani to Town. The freeway runs from Gordons right through to town near Hanuabada.

Part 1/3

Driving along Poreporena near Coca-Cola Company on the leftside, heading towards Wagaini Drive in Gordons area









Looking along Poreporena Freeway towards large Rounderbout from Tol Street in Gordons area









Remington Technologies, Print Smart, along side road along Poreporena Freeway in Gordons area









Penthouse Night Club along side road on Poreporena Freeway in Gordons area :naughty:









Datec Png Ltd, and K.K.Kingston Ltd along Poreporena Freeway near Waigani Overpass


















One side of Waigani Drive Underpass with Poreporena Freeway running over top









View across the Poreporena Freeway into Hohola area









Looking over Hohola area from the Poreporena Freeway


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Part 2/3

Driving along the Poreporena Freeway betweeb Waigani Drive and Wards Road in Hohola area









Heading down Poreporena Freeway from top of Burns Peak near turn off into Rifle Range settlement area









View from top of Burns Peak Hill, looking down along the Poreporena Freeway









Poreporena Freeway cutting through Burns Peak Hills


















Passing Lookout area along the Poreporena Freeway at Burns Peak area



























View along Poreporena Freeway near road cutting at Burns Peak, near Lookout area and PMV Bus Stop in Konedobu


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Part 3/3

Looking over Poreporena Freeway to Touaguba Hill on left in Konedobu area, and down into Fairfax Harbour and Harbour City areas









Looking across Harbour City to Poreporena Villages in Kaevaga area









Rounderbout in Konedobu Area along Poreporena Freeway









Metal fish sculture on Rounderbout near Entrance to Harbour City in Konedobu area, along Poreporena Freeway









Metal art sculpture of a Lakaoti Canoe on Rounderbout along Poreporena Freeway and corner of AviatStreet next to Hubert Murray Stadium, at base of Touaguba Hill on right









View over Poreporena Freeway from old Port Road on Touaguba Hill









New waterfront store under construction on Fairfax Harbour, along Poreporena Freeway









Driving pass the old Yacth Club along Poreporena, heading towards downtown Port Moresby









Passing container terminal, the Poreporena Freeway ends here


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

PNG, outside Port Moresby looks like a very wild and unhabitated territory, like the Amazon forest or most of the Democratic Republic of Congo.
It's very surprising that there is no a continuous road network and vehicles cannot travel between different towns. Are threre plans to fill those gaps?


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

italystf said:


> PNG, outside Port Moresby looks like a very wild and unhabitated territory, like the Amazon forest or most of the Democratic Republic of Congo.
> It's very surprising that there is no a continuous road network and vehicles cannot travel between different towns. Are threre plans to fill those gaps?


As you said, outside Port Moresby is wild and unhabitated territory, so I think as long as they don't find mines or other resources to exploit, difficult they will build new roads since the existings need already a lot of manutenction. At the moment, the plane remains the main way of transport in PNG for long distances


----------



## embassyofaudrey (Feb 23, 2012)

del


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kumul flyover opens in PNG capital*


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

^^ some pictures of Kumul Flyover :cheers:









http://cloudpng.blogspot.com/









http://news.pngfacts.com/2015/05/prime-minister-peter-oneill-renames.html


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Are there any road tolls in PNG?


----------



## Coover (Dec 13, 2010)

Corvinus said:


> Are there any road tolls in PNG?


Officially no. Unofficially? Well let me tell you about a true incident that happened to me in about 1994.
A team of us were driving from Lae to some village (name escapes me now). We were on the "main" highway, technically a dirt/mud track.
Coming up to a single lane timber bridge in the middle of nowhere we saw that some timber planks were missing, preventing us from driving over the bridge. We got out of the 4x4 and walked up to look closer. There was seemingly not another living soul for miles. Next thing about 8 Raskols (bandits) appeared out of the bushes carrying some timber planks. For a few Kina we could buy the planks and continue our journey (which we did). Strangely enough (sarcasm) the timber planks just happened to perfectly fit!
This is apparently a common practice in PNG. Having worked in PNG, I can understand why PNG is regarded as the most dangerous country outside of a war zone. Beautiful country, once you get out of the poverty and filth in the towns.


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

An apparently very recent dash cam video of Port Moresby roads. A fair stretch of a 2x2 urban "express"way can be seen.


----------



## eva87calomarde (Sep 22, 2016)

Satyricon84 said:


> Part 3/4
> 
> Vertical cliffs above road to Sogeri below Rouna Falls
> 
> ...


----------

